# Farm toy show, Rochester, IN, Nov 14, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

November 14, INDIANA, Rochester: Toy Show from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. at Fulton Co. 4-H Grounds. Sponsored by Fulton Co. Hist. Power Assn. For info call (574) 223-4436.


----------

